# Karaoke Software



## Klang (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo ehrenwerte User,

weiss jemand ob ich irgendwo im Internet Karaoke Software als Shareware oder Freeware bekomme? Es soll eine Software geben die aus ganz normalen Musik CD's Karaoke Lider erstellt. Dh. den Gesang weglässt und den Text auf den Monitor projeziert.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (11. April 2004)

*voice-removal-plugin*

Hallo, ich habe gerade im Mediaplayer xmms ein Voice-removal-plugin gefunden. Funktioniert  zwar nicht einwandfrei aber musst selber mal probieren. Leider ist der xmms nur für Linux, aber probiere mal aus ob du beim Winamp etwas findest denn der XMMS ist dem Winamp nachempfunden.

g chief


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. April 2004)

Noch etwas hinterher:

Du wirst mit Sicherheit KEIN Tool finden, was dir den Text  aus Ihm unbekannten MP3s extrahiert.
Da muss schon irgend eine Art Datenbank dahinter stecken, in welcher dann z.B. anhand des Titels oderso nach dem Text gesucht wird.
Aber falls jemand sowas weiss, dann 

*will ich das auch haben *


----------



## TrixTrillian (22. April 2004)

Um ne Karaoke Version einer Musikdatei zu erstellen: Hat das nich was damit zutun bestimmte Frequenzen zu filtern? Falls jemand nen Hinweis hat, auch gerne an mich  Das mit dem Text muss ja nich unbedingt sein 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (23. April 2004)

Ja, es werden gewisse Frequenzen gefiltert. Aber dies ist eben nicht perfekt. Verzerte Stimmen (kommt heute sehr oft vor) werden nicht als solche erkannt. und ausserdem wird das ganz Lied dumpfer wenn die Instrumente ähnlich Frequenzen haben.

Habe in einem anderen Forum (schnell danach gegoogelt) eine Tipp gefunden man solle es mit MIDI dateine machen. Hier ein Link zu MIDI-files (kein Kommentar zum Designe) 



> Wenn du ne gescheite Fassung ohne Gesang haben willst, dann besorg dir Karaoke-CDs, wenns die für den Song gibt, oder arrangier den Song in nem MIDI-Sequenzer nach, ist aber jede Menge Arbeit und klingt auf Billig-Soundkarten wie die Blockflöte, von der wirs eben hatten... *g*


 Zitat von anderen Forum 

g chief


----------

